# New Symrna 12/9



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

I got up this moring around 6:15 and hit the water at 8:00 North of NSB, Wasn't to early a thin fog could be seen with clouds blocking the sun, no wind for a while. I was the only other boat lauched then along with another old blue 13' highsider that i have seen in the area before. (One time the same guy casted a topwater at my noe while I was anchord so I don't care to know them) Got back to the """""ramp"""""" and it was the most crowded i have ever seen it.

Fished from 8-12
6 Small Snook 
5 Reds (3 at 21"s 2 undersized) Lost 2 slots as well.
Buncha Jacks, 
Buncha Ladyfish 

Why is there school tomarrow morning ahhhhhhhhhh, Need to go again before its to cold back there. heres a couple pics, All fish caught on Gulp Shrimp with a jighead, and live shrimp.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice veriety.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Good job. Way better than me today.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Skitterwalk or Spook Jr? jk Some people don't deserve to be on the water.

Very nice feesh.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

Spook jr thats how close it was lol After he did that back in july, I immediatly caught a Red just like the one in the picture after he passed out of sight so i was laughing that he left, one time in my old boat he asked me if i was catching any reds or snook back in june : its the same two guys everytime. I even know their truck so i'll know when hes out there. ;D


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

what is on your shorts man?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I saw that too but let it go ;D


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

unfoutunetly a blood bath from a gut hooked redfish who swam off but probably didn't make it from the amount of blood he let out i woudlnt have taken it outta the water but didn't notice the blood untill i my thigh felt WET from the blood on my shorts, it was gross and cold.









:'(


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

Snooooooooooooooooooooooooooook


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

i would have kept that gut hooked fish. when you leave a hook in the fish like that it will rust and cause the fish to die either way. if the fish is going to die then you might as well eat em. thats just my opinion though. nice job on the snook. I got two slams this year in the ML, it was awesome. Nice reds too!!


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

Yea, there isnt many trout in that area so couldnt slam it. I would have kept it too, accept for the fact that me and my dad have never kept one of our fish. Don't even know how to fillet one. If i wasn't with my dad I would have givin it to someone i know, It happens though.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

If I remember, I think there was something on youtube about how to filet a fish. Check it out.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> Yea, there isnt many trout in that area so couldnt slam it. I would have kept it too, accept for the fact that me and my dad have never kept one of our fish. Don't even know how to fillet one. If i wasn't with my dad I would have givin it to someone i know, It happens though.


thats cool you guys throw them back, nothing wrong with that. but, I must say, there is nothing like a blackened red fish or one of my new favorites, blackened black drum with some asparaghus and rice....mmmmm good!! I realease more fish than I eat, thats for sure. I keep maybe 3-4 reds a year and if I am lucky enough to catch some black drum the way I fish ( with arties) then cool! I have only caught one so far and he was good size and really, really good eating too!


----------

